# 24x18x24 First Vivarium



## cam7 (May 17, 2015)

After over a year of research I am just about finished with my first build and thought I would share. I got a good deal on an exo terra 24x18x24 and built a custom stand for it. I also built a gs background with a waterfall and drip wall. I have some plants in it but the next shipment with lots more plants, along with leaf litter will be coming next week and will finish the tank. I planned the tanks for 3 or 4 leucs, but am now debating if I should get them or a few auratus El Cope. Criticism is apriciated!


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Looking good! Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## cam7 (May 17, 2015)

Here's some more pics


----------



## Gekido (Feb 18, 2016)

It looks good, I like that stand to. You just need some more plants can't wait to see them once they come in.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Both are excellent choices


----------



## cam7 (May 17, 2015)

Here is an updated picture of the viv. If u think anything needs to be changed tell me, the is my first viv and criticism is definitely appreciated.


----------



## Fishtank100 (Oct 16, 2016)

Looks good. Looks like spagmoss for the substrate is there anything under the moss?
spagmoss


----------



## cam7 (May 17, 2015)

Fishtank100 said:


> Looks good. Looks like spagmoss for the substrate is there anything under the moss?
> spagmoss


Yep, I have a few inches of river pebbles, followed by about 2 1/2 in of abg, then some spag moss and oak leaves.


----------



## cam7 (May 17, 2015)

Thought I would do an update so here it is. I ordered 4 leucs 2 weeks ago and they all came in healthy and are doing great. I can't believe how bold they are! Throughout the day I can see at least 3 of the 4. The tank has also grown in nicely and the plants have been growing back well after I basically drowned them for the first few weeks. So happy to have these 4 little "jewels of the rainforest"


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Excellent job, it looks very naturalistic!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

They look happy in there  The only thing I would keep an eye out for is keeping your ABG out of that pond in the corner. I have had tanks like this before and it gets more and more difficult to keep the water part clean and the ABG from creeping down into the pond. This will be especially true depending on if you have any separation between your river gravel and the ABG. A fiberglass screen barrier can help. 

Best of luck,

Mark


----------



## cam7 (May 17, 2015)

Well I haven't updated this forum in awhile but the vivarium and frogs (and more) are doing great. The vivarium has grown in and been trimmed multiple times and a few plants have died out and been replaced. The frogs have grown a lot. They have also been reproducing very quickly. I have found that I have 3 females and 1 male. I have seen 2 of the 3 females laying eggs at some point and I’m currently getting about 8 eggs a week from this group. 

I have continually pulled the eggs from the set up and raised them. I currently have about 80 potential froglets ranging from fresh eggs to tadpoles which are about to leave the water. I have set up a grow-out/transitional vivarium so the frogs can leave the water on their own. This seems to be working well and I anticipate afew of the tadpoles leaving the water this week. I plan getting rid of the froglets after Christmas which would be like 3 or 4 months out of water. 

Here’s some pictures of all of my setups!!


----------



## Thesk8nmidget (Aug 10, 2019)

Great updates! The plants have filled in so nicely! And I love your tadpole/froglet tank.


----------



## S&H (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats on the breeding! Looks like some guppies in the first picture- did you keep them in there long term?


----------



## cam7 (May 17, 2015)

> Looks like some guppies in the first picture- did you keep them in there long term?


I did not keep the guppies in there long term. I did a water change and realized the water volume was much smaller than I had expected as the rock took up most of the volume. (There was less than one gallon of water in the whole tank) So the guppies were taken out and the water level lowered.


----------

